# Jagdwagen Syncro



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, here it is!
I first saw this truck 4 years ago at a Doka gathering. Never thought it would be parked in my driveway!
It has a very interesting background. Aparently it was titled and owned by VW as a display / promotional vehicle. As a display rig, VW just about put every optional "Jagdwagen" accessory on this thing. 
I added the aluminium gates...


----------



## dart330 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

That is awesome !! More pics!!!


----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

I have had my eye on this for a long time, just never had the means. I envy you. Are there any big plans for it?


----------



## Spectaculiciousnes (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (fastwagens)*

so what the Hell's a Jagdwagen? Is that original paint? How many miles if it is? Looks new


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Spectaculiciousnes)*

Eric I am thinking that with all that rain and moisture you guys get up there that your new truck might live longer if moved to a warmer and dryer area... like my garage.








Nice truck! I am somewhat green with envy right now.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Spectaculiciousnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectaculiciousnes* »_so what the Hell's a Jagdwagen? Is that original paint? How many miles if it is? Looks new

"Jagd" means hunt in der Deutsch. "Jagdwagen" is hunt-car.
Yep it's original paint, just wet so it looks decent. It's got just over 200k km, that's about 120k miles or so. 
I had to have the transaxle rebuilt, which took every penny I had. It might be a while for this one to get the attention it needs. There's a fair amount of cancer. 
The transaxle needed a new ring and pinion, it has a 5:43 which was never sold in the US. That part alone was $1500. Then the main shaft was bad, I had Daryl at AAtransaxle send me a new 3rd / 4th slider and a set of deflector plates. The guys at Halsey automotive did the work for me, Awesome job BTW. 
So at least now it's driveable, which it wasn't when I bought it. 
















It has a factory installed winch!








see how well the cast lower bracket fits over the bumper?


----------



## Westyrcp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

Yeah ... I had a shot at it but had to pass because I have enough on-going money-pit projects with my current fleet. This Jagd is the most complete of the three or four in NA including wench, cooler, gun rack components, etc. They also go by the name 'Hunter Special'. Not a factory production model, special ordered only. Best guesstimate only 20 or 25 ever made if even that. Color is factory escorial green.
So will everyone see it at SdM or MogFest ?


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

pretty sweet Eric, I assume it has the treasure box drawers that slide out ?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Crankey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crankey* »_pretty sweet Eric, I assume it has the treasure box drawers that slide out ? 

There is a gun / riffle locker in the treasure chest area. It takes up the whole space. You can open the drivers side treasure chest door, but all you see it the back of the safe.
"Gewehrkiste im tresorraum" is what it's called on the build document I have. 
I have the list of accessories that VW put together that makes up a Jagd. You basically choose which ones you want, then they build it.
The only option I don't have is the leather interior, with leather door panels. At 15,000 dm back in 89, I've only seen pictures of one Jagd with it. 
Oh, yes the options have price tags... The options I have total over 20,000 dm. The conversion rate back in 1989 was about 1.7, so that would be an additional $11,700 on top of the cost of a Syncro doka!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

This is the leather interior Jagdwagen. Like Bob mentioned, these were built on demand, so they vary a little based on what parts were available at the time of the build. 
This one has a slightly different exterior roll cage and winch.








This one also differs in the rear seating, it looks to have a standard doka base that is modified for the captains chairs.








I'm not 100% sure, but I was told this one has factory in dash A/C.










_Modified by Vanagon-S at 1:52 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Okay, thaty thing is awesome. When I had mine, I was trying to come up with some kind of slide out storage for the treasure chest. Such a pain in the ass to get things in and out. The exo-cage is killer.


----------



## Westyrcp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

This one would be the fourth Jagd I know of in NA. I was involved several years ago in some discussion with friends including one who unsuccessfully tried to buy it (it's still in a warehouse as far as I know). There was some doubt it was a genuine Jagdwagen but based on further research at that time I believe it is a Jagdwagen prototype and demo model - one of a kind with light olive paint and several features not found on other dokas let alone Jagds.
That reminds me ... I need to call my friend who tried to buy and see if that puppy is still around


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Westyrcp)*

Nice score Eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What differentiates a real Jadgwagen from another, really? They were special order and VW has always had a special knack of building whatever someone ordered. I saw a 16" Jadg while in Germany last trip- the only I've heard of and I'm sure there will be people that scoff and say it isn't original a Jadgwagen.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (CdnVWJunk-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CdnVWJunk-e* »_Nice score Eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What differentiates a real Jadgwagen from another, really? 

From what I can see so far, is that on the build sticker under the dash, a real Jagdwagen has "J" codes. Most Transporters all have "M" codes. 
You could have a Jagd version of any T3 model including a Kombi. It was your choice. The factory built Jagdwagen will have "J" codes.
There was a fake one I almost bought that was found in Poland. I had the guy take a picture of the build sticker, no "J" codes. It did have a few Jagd items, like a riffle rack, winch and exterior cage. I'll post a pic so you can decide.
This is my Jagd build sticker, notice the "J1M J1N J1P". 











_Modified by Vanagon-S at 1:16 AM 1-1-2009_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Here's the Jagd in Poland... see any differences?


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

The roll cage looks to be made of fatter tubing and the bends look wrong on that Poland truck.
I remember back in the early 90's seeing a red one back in Michigan near the USA VW headquarters up in Auburn Hills. It was heading for I75 and I just about wet off the road thinking "What the heck kind of Vanagon was that?"
Very neat buy. Good to hear it is on the road again.


_Modified by Time4Corrado at 5:25 PM 12-31-2008_


----------



## GVW62 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

Too cool for school.
I agree, it belongs in a dryer, warmer clime.
Like my garage here in Riverside.


----------



## GVW62 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (GVW62)*

Poland JW has larger tubing over the cab and no "through-the-cab" mounting. 


_Modified by GVW62 at 6:09 AM 1-1-2009_


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (GVW62)*

nothing on my end


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (VANAGON JOHN)*

I remember that Polish doka very well. I spoke to the seller when I was in Germany and ended up purchasing something else. I'm glad now. I'm trying to recall the price and IIRC it was 4500 Euro. 
Interesting point about the J initiated "M" codes, I've not heard of these before. Thanks for pointing them out.
Someone went to great length to replicate the roll cage, didn't they? IMHO they did a pretty good job especially if you didn't have the side by side comparison with yours. Yes, the tubing is too large and a few other dimensions/radius' are out but overall look was achieved.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (CdnVWJunk-e)*

Thing is, you never really know 100% for sure. I do know that there were some variations to the Jagdwagen accessories. It is possible that there might have been a few owners or dealers that tried to recreate it cheaper. I have an inquiry into VW asking for more info, I'll post it when and if it comes. 
Happy new year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

Nice score Eric. I have a thing for Jagdwagens. I went and looked at one down in Grass Valley CA before buying my 16" DoKa. It was super rusty but has since been bought and redone. I have seen yours briefly quite a while ago at a gathering. It already looks nicer with the wheels and Aluminum gates. I can't wait to see what you do with it. 
I am mixed on those aluminum gates vs. the gates with the metal tubes on top like a lot of the J-wagens have. I love the aluminum but the tube top gates fit in with the whole look so well. Do you have two sets of the aluminum gates?
I have a bunch of pics from the one I looked at if you would like to see them. It had a factory glass sunroof as well. The guy who had said he knew of another with leather interior and had some kind of elk heads embroidered into the seats. It was some kind of show vehicle for VW and was supposed to be in storage somewhere in southern cal.
Craig


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (spaeth)*

Please post the pics! I wanna see more Jagdwagens.


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

cool stuff...interesting rocker covers there too.
the treasure box drawers seem like they'd leave some wasted space in there. but at the same time they seem like a nice add on.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

sweet


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

Some of these were from the ad that he posted and some I took when I was down there. This jagd supposedly had all of the options other than the winch. It had the sunroof, the cool map pocket behind the rear seats. The spare tire, shovel and gas tank were on the option list. I also included the pick of that Tristar roll cage and the cool tilt bed single cab that the guy who had the Jagdwagen had. Check out the mirrors on the single cab. There is also the jagdwagen brochure including the DoKa and regular van version.
Craig



























































































































_Modified by spaeth at 8:29 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (spaeth)*

Thanks for posting the pics. There really isn't much info or pictures of the Jagdwagen.
I'm fairly certaian that the pics you posted are of the Jagdwagen that belongs to MJ Vickey. http://www.velocity.net/~vickrail/moshevw.htm
According to the previous owner of mine, our serial numbers are 1 number apart. I need to contact him to verify this. 



_Modified by Vanagon-S at 3:07 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

Your link did not work. It did end up going back east. The guy called me before he bought it and I told him it was REALLY rusty. The guy selling kept saying there was just some surface rust. The guys who bought it completely went through it and then sold it to someone who is fairly active on one of the sites. I have seen his website before. I think he had black DoKa before the Hunter. 
I can't find the back page to the brochure. I have a printed one floating around here. It is cool because it shows the van version with the bigger fridge and linoleum floor. Supposedly it was linoleum for easy blood cleanup.
Craig


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (spaeth)*

i want one! tdi conversion?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (ironmule)*

I think eventually I will add a TDI engine to this, it might be a while....
I received a letter from Wolfsburg today! It actually contained a DVD...








I had written to the corporate history dept. I was really hoping that they had some info on the VIN number, or some special info on the Jagdwagen itself. 
I'm amazed that they responded! and they did send a DVD, but it's just a digital copy of the sales brochure. I'm going to try again, this time I'll ask for more specifics.


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

TDI or Bostig? I can't decide which is my favorite now. Not that question isn't a complete and total hijack. On with the Jagd.
Craig


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (spaeth)*

with all the space in the Doka for an upright engine, it has to be a TDI. I'm slowly converting everything to diesel... it's my new thing. 
I got my G-wagen diesel conversion running this weekend ( re-hi-jacked) woohoo!


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*

Wow.







Words cannot properly express my jealousy. I've had a thing for Jagd's for years, ever since my friend Thomas in Atlanta showed my a pic of one 10 years ago. I didn't know ANY were in the U.S. Awesome score! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gufesd (Apr 11, 2006)

i would definitely suggest putting in an upright tdi engine. there is so much room that you can even lift it up a little to gain even more clearance. very nice doka!!! and the brush bars are really awesome. i have been trying to get some detailed pics so i can have some made for me. good luck and i hope to see you and any of your doka's at sdm '09.
joey


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Congrats Eric!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks guys,
Joey, I'm planning on having it at this year's Syncro de Mayo, see you there!
I doubt that I will have a TDI in it by then, the money tree has less fruit this year.


----------



## themagician (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Jagdwagen Syncro (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_with all the space in the Doka for an upright engine, it has to be a TDI. I'm slowly converting everything to diesel... it's my new thing. 
I got my G-wagen diesel conversion running this weekend ( re-hi-jacked) woohoo!









I'll look forward to seeing your TDI conversion ... I would like to go diesel in my Vanagon (and Mk1) too. (Current diesel is '02 Dodge Cummins)
As a side note, I have search but not found the wheel width & offsets you are using on your TriStar ... (Oh and width of spacers)


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

insanely cool vw. hope i get to see it in person one day.


----------



## s4vage (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*

wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wehrfuchs (Sep 30, 2006)

du darfst und SOLLST ja pralen! 
a freakin gun locker?! d r o o o l.....
also, schön GEJAGT!!!


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (wehrfuchs)*

"I'm slowly converting everything to diesel... it's my new thing. " Quote VanagonS
I seem to remember one of your posts in the last few years stating just the opposite.







Diesel is the way to go for sure, glad you came around. E TDI or M TDI?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (CdnVWJunk-e)*

I recently finished converting my Mercedes G wagen from gas to diesel. For offroading, there's nothing better. I'm looking at doing a late model TDI possibly a PD. Running it at 15 degrees since there's so much room in the Doka.
I need to get the funding going... tough times right now.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

man i am saving this.


----------



## bkschott (Jun 11, 2006)

I drooled over this rig many times, I can say that I am truly happy you have it, but you better post good build pics when you get going on this thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_I need to get the funding going... tough times right now.

I am with ya there. Truth be known despite the downturn in the economy it doesn't seem like the price of late-model TDi conversions (longblock, injection, wiring) are dropping since the peak about two years ago. I am doing a VR6 on my Tristar just because I cannot justify the $4k premium for the difference (engine conversion plus fuel tank, etc).


----------



## gufesd (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

don't forget the cost of re-gearing the transmission! it never ends. but i cannot seem to get the grin off my face when i am driving


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (gufesd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gufesd* »_don't forget the cost of re-gearing the transmission! it never ends. but i cannot seem to get the grin off my face when i am driving









Ayup I am with you completely. I am going to re-gear my Tristar swap so I called that portion even just to make things easier in my mind to justify my direction.


----------



## eddieb1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello,
My father has a Syncro Doka and is looking to purchas a flair kit for either 14" or 16" wheels. He said its the Tristar set. Does anyone know where I can find these parts? We are based in San Diego, CA. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Eddie


----------

